# Hugh Howey's Wool Omnibus is today's Kindle Daily Deal! Congrats, Hugh!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there anyone in the Writers' Café who hasn't read or at least bought Hugh's hugely successful Wool series? Here's your chance! $1.99 for the Omnibus!

Read all about it in our Kindle Daily Deal thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,81254.0.html

Congratulations, Hugh!

Betsy


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Coming out of lurkdom to say...

Congratulations, Hugh!

Tweet already sent and a mention on Facebook already posted on your behalf.

So glad to see WOOL Omnibus in the spotlight. May it shine bright, my friend.

Blessings


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Holy %$&@!!!

*refresh KDP*

There go my plans for the day.

*refresh KDP*

Nothing's happening.

*refresh KDP*

Why isn't anything happening?

*refresh KDP*

It's 6:00 in the morning on a Saturday, people! Get up! Wake the *#%$ up! Make it start happening!


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Yay!!!!


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Woot!  Congratulations, Hugh!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

WOO!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Is there anything I should be doing? Other than drinking coffee and refreshing KDP?

And why isn't everyone up?! It's Saturday!!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Excellent! Congrats Hugh!

Let's get another KBer to #1 overall!

As of ~6:30am US Eastern time...

#195 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
   #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
   #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
   #5 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Purchase made.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm up, though it's only Saturday evening.
Congrats!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Is there anything I should be doing? Other than drinking coffee and refreshing KDP?


Maybe email this guy?



> Dark horse
> 
> Wool by Hugh Howey, originally a self-published e-book. ''I won't be surprised if it becomes a huge hit,'' said Jon Page, from Pages & Pages Booksellers.


And ask him if this qualifies as being a "huge hit"?


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> And why isn't everyone up?! It's Saturday!!


Been up for over two hours -- and it's still not 6 here yet. 

Purchase made -- would love to see it climb into the top 100 today!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

You are going to have a really fun day.  Congrats!  It has been so great watching your never ending, wild ride!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Is there anything I should be doing? Other than drinking coffee and refreshing KDP?
> 
> And why isn't everyone up?! It's Saturday!!


Who's winning the movie rights?


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Got it! Yay!


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

But wait, it already WAS around 120 or so before, right? It's in my KND tracker, so I tend to notice.

But it'll skyrocket today! Hooray, Hugh!


----------



## T. B. Crattie (Aug 6, 2012)

Got it on my second cup of Joe.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> But wait, it already WAS around 120 or so before, right? It's in my KND tracker, so I tend to notice.
> 
> But it'll skyrocket today! Hooray, Hugh!


I think the ranking is a bit tweaked right now. It's showing #195 to me, but it's sold enough today to be in the top 50. Might be that Amazon sleeps in on Saturdays. I'm just over the moon that the book got selected. This is nutso.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Hugh, did they let you know they selected it ahead of time?  How much of a heads up did they give you?


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Is there anything I should be doing? Other than drinking coffee and refreshing KDP?
> 
> And why isn't everyone up?! It's Saturday!!


Not really, but drink coffee and enjoy


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Up to #95 overall now.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

woohoo! I'll share this on my FB as well . I've already recommended it to a ton of friends, maybe this will help tip them toward purchasing


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

Man, this is awesome. Congrats Hugh. Couldn't have happened to a more deserving indie. I've already spammed the hell out of Wool to all my friends, so I won't do it again, but gogo number one!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Lisa Scott said:


> Hugh, did they let you know they selected it ahead of time? How much of a heads up did they give you?


I got an email a few weeks ago asking if I would opt in to a potential KDD, but it said it could or couldn't occur. Gave an entire month window. I've been too afraid to even hope it might happen.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

That is a great buy – currently reading Wool so gifted a half dozen out to friends and family.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Enjoy the ride, Hugh!!!


----------



## Romi (Apr 4, 2011)

So awesome, congrats Hugh!  

Hearing things like this when I'm in writing mode is extra-motivating (gotta dream illogically big, haha).

I'll check in later this weekend to see everyone talk about how you're #1


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Purchased. Good luck on the climb, Hugh.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

Purchased!  Thx, Betsy for bringing this to our attention. YAY, Hugh!


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think you're going to have a very nice Christmas, Hugh.  Between Australia and stuff like this...it's gonna be quite cool! ENJOY IT!


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

This is such a cool series and a great bargain. I posted it fb. Really highly recommend it!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Finally bought it, congrats Hugh and thanks for the heads up Betsy.


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Good for you, Hugh. That's a hell of a deal. I downloaded Wool the other day and just started.

Sir, you can certainly bend one word against another. Right from the beginning, you set the mood and atmosphere, drawing me right in. Now that's how you write extended narrative! Distopian is one of my favorites and I know you've really hit on something here.

chris


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

If I understand this right, I just paid $1.99 for the omnibus, and Hugh will get more than that in royalties?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry I slept late, but congratulations.  I already own it, or I would buy it.  Just keep breathing and enjoying. Or go snorkeling.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, Hugh! Happy Saturday to you


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

Wowzers, up to #12 now! Come on top ten


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
    #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
    #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

This is crazy. I love you people. Thanks for all the kudos.

And I have to say: I've enjoyed following and commenting on these threads when they pop up now and then. The KDD feels like the Holy Grail of self-publishing. It's like getting on Oprah. I told my wife a little while ago that you could do a segment on a book on 60 Minutes and probably not get this kind of boost. It's like being put in the window of every bookstore across the country.

I feel dumb lucky. I'm soaking it up. I hope everyone reading this gets their turn.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats, Hugh!  Enjoy the wild ride


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

I got my copy! 

Congrats Hugh.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

The Casual Vacancy
11.27 days in the top 100
The Casual Vacancy
J.K. Rowling
2.8 out of 5 stars (351)
Auto-delivered wirelessly
$14.99

12.102 days in the top 100
Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool 1 - 5)
Hugh Howey
4.8 out of 5 stars (1,910)
Auto-delivered wirelessly
$1.99


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay, Hugh! More awesomeness for you.


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

#2 1:15 PST  Posted on my FB pages.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Toonldy said:


> #2 1:15 PST Posted on my FB pages.


Good gracious!!!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Woo hoo! Grats man, I'm away at a convention this weekend so I'm a bit late to the party, but sit back and enjoy the sales!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> I got an email a few weeks ago asking if I would opt in to a potential KDD, but it said it could or couldn't occur. Gave an entire month window. I've been too afraid to even hope it might happen.


How do they find your address? I'd never get one of these things but I guess you gotta be in it to win it...


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

David Adams said:


> How do they find your address? I'd never get one of these things but I guess you gotta be in it to win it...


Amazon knows everything about me!

Oh, and get this: WOOL's KDD got picked up on the front page of SlickDeals.com! I'm told this is a bunch of other eyeballs.

http://slickdeals.net/f/5301238-Wool-Omnibus-Edition-Kindle-Edition-1-99-Amazon?

I had no dream of hitting the top 10. Sitting at #2 is otherworldly.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Look at you, Hugh, shooting above 50 Shades, JK Rowling, and Hunger Games. Nice neighborhood you've moved into. Congrats!  You're also on the Movers and Shakers list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=zg_bs_tab_t_bsms?pf_rd_p=1374970042&pf_rd_s=right-9&pf_rd_t=2101&pf_rd_i=list&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=19Y33DBXX5T5TZ0PX7VF


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay!  I'm seriously so happy for you, congratulations!


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

It's a good day when you're outselling JK Rowling. 

I gotta get me one of those Daily Deal thingies...


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I love when awesome things happen to awesome people!  YAY!  You're Numero DUO right now on the list where i can see it!  *ring ring*  Who's there?  Fifty Shades of EAT HUGH'S DUST!  WOOOOO!!!!


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats, Hugh! It is truly well deserved. Rooting for you to bump J.K., even if it's only for a little while.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

super cool!!!


----------



## ErikaG (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello,

I just tried to download Wool but it's listed as not currently available, even though the daily deals page states there are nine hours left. Is this because I'm in New Zealand?


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

ErikaG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just tried to download Wool but it's listed as not currently available, even though the daily deals page states there are nine hours left. Is this because I'm in New Zealand?


AFAIK it's US-only, yeah. Otherwise I'd have nabbed a copy too.


----------



## ErikaG (Jul 25, 2011)

Dan Harris said:


> AFAIK it's US-only, yeah. Otherwise I'd have nabbed a copy too.


Oh! I knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up. Congrats to Mr. Howey, anyway. Wool is currently number 2 in the top 100.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

ErikaG said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just tried to download Wool but it's listed as not currently available, even though the daily deals page states there are nine hours left. Is this because I'm in New Zealand?


Yeah, and I just tried gifting a copy to someone in Australia, and it wouldn't let them receive the book.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

I have my copy already and loved the first story!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

So happy for you! Good things should happen to good people...they just should. 

Just bought it...I only had the first one so I'm a very happy reader right now.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

We were watching your stats during my class on digital publishing at the SCBWI conference today, Hugh. You motivated lots of future indie writers!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Freaking awesome! Incredible...


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> We were watching your stats during my class on digital publishing at the SCBWI conference today, Hugh. You motivated lots of future indie writers!


No way! Tell me more. What stats are these?

Crazy to think I motivate anyone. Life is just surreal.


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

It's Sunday in Australia. I just bought a copy.


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

Picked my copy up this morning (had only read Wool 1). That sale you saw during your KDP refresh spree at 6:30 was this guy 

Fingers crossed you get #1 with the next ranking update!


----------



## Steve M (May 21, 2011)

Hatty told Matty: "It's the thing to do.
Tell all your friends to buy Wool with you."
Wooly bully, wooly bully, wooly bully.  

Got mine just a few minutes ago... thanks Hugh!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

L.T. Ryan said:


> Picked my copy up this morning (had only read Wool 1). That sale you saw during your KDP refresh spree at 6:30 was this guy
> 
> Fingers crossed you get #1 with the next ranking update!


I appreciate that! But I don't think there's any unseating that book at #1. And at $9.99!! Wowsers.

I won't be able to monitor it for the next couple of hours. If it happens, please screen-cap it!


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> I appreciate that! But I don't think there's any unseating that book at #1. And at $9.99!! Wowsers.
> 
> I won't be able to monitor it for the next couple of hours. If it happens, please screen-cap it!


You did it, sir. #1. Congratulations!

I'll screen cap for you.


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

Number one with a bullet. Awesome.


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

WOOHOOO!!! #1!! This is so exciting. Well-deserved for sure! When I read the Omnibus, I read it through Kindle Lending Library, so when I saw it was the daily deal, I had to pick up a copy so I can re-read it. It's truly an amazing series. It makes me giddy to see any Indie rocking the charts, but to see you there at #1 is such an inspiration. Congrats!!!


----------



## I do not consent (Oct 2, 2012)

Bought it. Knock em dead Hugh.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome!!! #1!!

You're rockin' it. Good for you. Enjoy it!


----------



## Toonldy (May 23, 2011)

*Tears*


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow!!!!! #1!!!! Huge congrats, Hugh!!!!

Rue


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Dan Harris said:


> Number one with a bullet. Awesome.


Grats, Hugh!


----------



## maritafowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!

*high five*


----------



## CarlG (Sep 16, 2012)

Number one paid. Way to go, Hugh.

I just bought it.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!    

Crazy freakin' day! Kisses all around! I had a BEER tonight! Drank the entire thing. Look what happened:


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Been out of town all day, thinking about this. To come home and see this made my day! Congrats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hugh Howey said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Crazy freakin' day! Kisses all around! I had a BEER tonight! Drank the entire thing. Look what happened:


You're scaring me, Hugh.  

Betsy


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Shoes on, inside the house*? You going out dancing?


*psssst, this is how you know I am Canadian.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Dan Harris said:


> Number one with a bullet. Awesome.


Awesomeness. And more awesomeness.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're scaring me, Hugh.
> 
> Betsy


When this kind of nonsense goes unchecked, you worry about the quality of the moderation in this joint.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesomeness, Hugh! 

More dancing, that's all I gots to say.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hugh Howey said:


> When this kind of nonsense goes unchecked, you worry about the quality of the moderation in this joint.


Which nonsense--my comment or the video?  

And I always worry about the quality of the moderation...but then that leads to a discussion of what "free" is worth...and we have a lot of those already in the Writers' Café....


Betsy


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Opa Howey Style!


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Got my copy! Big, big congrats, Hugh. 

(But not for the dancing   )


----------



## Julie Harris (Sep 25, 2012)

No!! Pricing not available! Is it because I'm in Australia? It was going to be my holiday read.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

#1 - holy freakin' cow! Congrats!!! 

I would buy it but as an Aussie, it's not available and I don't need to anyway - I got my hands on some beautiful print ARCs with the pretty coloured spines from Random House. Are you all jealous?


----------



## Remington Kane (Feb 19, 2011)

#1!    Fantastic! Congrats! I would buy it, but I already own them all.


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Dan Harris said:


> Number one with a bullet. Awesome.


WOOOOT!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Crazy freakin' day! Kisses all around! I had a BEER tonight! Drank the entire thing. Look what happened:


Haha!!!


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

So THAT's what Gangnam Style is I've been hearing people talk about on the Twitterz. Man, am I out of the loop. At least I finally finished Wool 1-5, and have to say it's been the most impactful, enjoyable Sci-fi I've read since Asimov's Foundation series. Congrats HH! Your success is well deserved, sir.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

Number one with nearly 2k reviews and are all the stars solid?


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

Even better -- still number one, but with the original price.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

CJArcher said:


> #1 - holy freakin' cow! Congrats!!!
> 
> I would buy it but as an Aussie, it's not available and I don't need to anyway - I got my hands on some beautiful print ARCs with the pretty coloured spines from Random House. Are you all jealous?


No way. I'm uberjealous.


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations! What an amazing achievement! 

(Nice dance, too.  )


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. 
So happy for you!
I won't tell you how many times we watched that video. Love it!!!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

So spill Hugh, what's the secret? How have you found such great success? 

Does it involve a pentagram and candles?






Or just great story telling?


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Revolution said:


> So spill Hugh, what's the secret? How have you found such great success?


I think it's just dumb luck. Well, half dumb luck. I don't know what the other half is. Ignorance, maybe? The third half is a mastery of mathematics. You can't get far without math.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Terrence OBrien said:


> *If I understand this right, I just paid $1.99 for the omnibus, and Hugh will get more than that in royalties?
> *


Terrence--

I was out all day yesterday and didn't notice you'd posted this to the thread in the Book Corner. I've moved it here and merged it with the WC Hugh thread as I think you'll get an answer to your question here.

Sorry for any confusion.

Folks, got an answer for TO?

Betsy


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> The third half is a mastery of mathematics. You can't get far without math.


I am studying math in my spare time at the moment. I thought it might be good for engineering, I am pleasently surprised to learn it will help my writing


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Terrance,

I actually make less per sale during the promotion, but that's not a concern at all! The number of sales, the new readers, the exposure, the ranking, it's more than worth it. I would take far less, in fact, and still be giddy.

For this promotion, I made my usual 70%, but on the $1.99 price. Again, the reduced rate isn't a concern at all. And I think it's a pretty good deal for readers. Two bucks for 540 pages of a story that doesn't completely suck.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay!  You're still number 1!!  I am thrilled ... you totally deserved it!


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats & Have the Kindle sales pulled on print and/or audio sales in the past 24 hours?


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Still #1 this morning - and at the $5.99 price point! WIN!!! I'm so in awe of this.

And omg, you broke out the Gangnam Style. Hahaha. Now I have to go get my husband and drag him to the computer. He's gonna love this.


----------



## RCulligan2060 (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome Hugh! Number one, that's great. You are a true inspiration man. Enjoy your day.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

> Quote from: TexasGirl on Yesterday at 04:16:02 PM
> 
> We were watching your stats during my class on digital publishing at the SCBWI conference today, Hugh. You motivated lots of future indie writers!
> 
> ...


.

I was leading a class in marketing digital books to my attendees and showing how they could track their sales rank through Kindle Nation Daily's tracker. I have a list called "friends" where I stick books I like to watch from cool people on the Kindle Boards (I have yours, a couple of Sweetapple's, one of Dalya's) on it. They were so excited watching you rise that they kept making me go back to it to see if you'd gone up even more.

So random people you've never met in Texas, cheering you. (All hoping they can be the next Hugh Howey.)


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> .
> 
> I was leading a class in marketing digital books to my attendees and showing how they could track their sales rank through Kindle Nation Daily's tracker. I have a list called "friends" where I stick books I like to watch from cool people on the Kindle Boards (I have yours, a couple of Sweetapple's, one of Dalya's) on it. They were so excited watching you rise that they kept making me go back to it to see if you'd gone up even more.
> 
> So random people you've never met in Texas, cheering you. (All hoping they can be the next Hugh Howey.)


This is the coolest story ever. I may have to share this with a university I'm speaking with on Friday. It's about how new media and social tools are changing the arts.

Now I'm off to learn how to use this KND you speak of!


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

My daughter, who refuses to read a kindle book, is now going to read YOUR kindle book JUST because you danced Gangnam style. (She's never read my books!) Another reason to be jealous of the mighty Hugh!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Rykymus said:


> My daughter, who refuses to read a kindle book, is now going to read YOUR kindle book JUST because you danced Gangnam style. (She's never read my books!) Another reason to be jealous of the mighty Hugh!


I told my wife after she filmed the video that I would lose 300 fans but gain 1. All I cared about was that 1.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not quite sure what's better...

THIS



Dan Harris said:


> Number one with a bullet. Awesome.


OR THIS!!!!!






Congrats Hugh! You are an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Off to watch the Youttube video.

Congratulations! Those new readers are going to love WOOL. It's a great story.


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> I told my wife after she filmed the video that I would lose 300 fans but gain 1 [added underline]. All I cared about was that 1.


You have one "undecided" about it, but the enthusiasm is cool.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Fredster said:


> Even better -- still number one, but with the original price.


Janne, THIS is even better yet!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for keeping that dance video to 11 seconds, Hugh!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Harvey said:


> Thanks for keeping that dance video to 11 seconds, Hugh!


I can put it on a loop and make a .gif out of it for you, Harvey! It would make a superb avatar!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a rule against animated dancing gif avatars. I'm sure. Isn't there?......


Betsy


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

This was a crazy awesome deal, and I would have been all over it had I not already bought all of the Wool books.  I also noticed that Hugh's book, The Hurricane, is one of the highlighted 100 books for $3.99 or less this month, so congrats on that as well, Hugh!  Given your well-deserved success, it's not hard to understand why Amazon loves to promote you.  That must be a really great two-way street!


----------



## Scribbler (Apr 27, 2012)

A bit late to the party (again) but congratulations!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Dalya said:


> Shoes on, inside the house*? You going out dancing?
> 
> *psssst, this is how you know I am Canadian.


I know! I grew up in B.C.

And my mom always made me remove my shoes before gangnam dancing in the house.


----------



## J R Warren (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow! Major congratulations Hugh!  

That's incredible that you not only made it all the way to #1 spot but that you're still there well into the afternoon of the next day at full price!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

J R Warren said:


> Wow! Major congratulations Hugh!
> 
> That's incredible that you not only made it all the way to #1 spot but that you're still there well into the afternoon of the next day at full price!


I think it's due to residual calculations, like the Free Day runs. I'm selling at a mere fraction of yesterday's pace, more like what I would see to sit at #50 or #75. I don't have any data from others who have had KDD to know if my current rate is normal, or if what I did yesterday is normal, but I suspect it's mostly in line with how these things run.

I did get some amazing coverage elsewhere that helped. SlickDeals had me on their front page, and two other deal sites did the same. A few websites promoted the deal, like SF Signal, which has won a Hugo and has a great readership. But I think this probably happens to other KDDs as well. I wish I knew what "normal" was.


----------



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats Hugh! that is fantastic.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a rule against animated dancing gif avatars. I'm sure. Isn't there?......
> 
> 
> Betsy


Nooooooo...say it ain't so, Betsy! I think that Hugh Howie gif should be up all over Goodreads.  It should be the go-to WHOOP-WHOOP animation when you love a book from now on!


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats, Hugh!


----------



## Dan Harris (May 18, 2012)

Hugh, once you get the final numbers through, I'm sure we're all keen to know how many you actually ended up selling yesterday. Just so we can make an informed decision on whether sacrificing seven virgins to Beelzebub is really worth all the effort...


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Dan--it's always worth it.


----------



## Rich Walls (Feb 4, 2012)

A little late here but congrats to you Hugh -- well deserved.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> I wish I knew what "normal" was.


Well, it ain't all it's cracked up to be, Hugh.


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

I am a little bit late with my congratulations (I have once again been held captive by my muse...), but here it is nonetheless:

Congratulations from Oxford! 
Well done! Your story is inspirational for all writers out there!

_Good luck! / Lady T. L. Jennings_

P.S: You are still on the top 10 as I write this, above J. K. Rowling and Fifty shades of Grey. 
(... And just how incredibly amazing is that? Once again: Congratulations!)


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Congratulations Hugh. Fantastic for you, but disappointing that it's "_Not currently available_" to Australian customers


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

I think part of Hugh's success is his name. Hugh Howey ... it just sounds like the name of an esteemed author:

Movie trailer voiceover guy: "And now from New York Times best selling author HUGH HOWEY comes the story of..."

NBC's Brian Williams: "Yet another milestone for superstar author HUGH HOWEY today...."

President Obama at the next debate: "Oh, yes, I just finished Wool omnibus. Great stuff. Friends, HUGH HOWEY is living proof of the American dream and a testament to my sound economic policy."


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Lyndl said:


> Congratulations Hugh. Fantastic for you, but disappointing that it's "_Not currently available_" to Australian customers


Yeah, it's a bummer. The Random House deal has been amazing, and as good as these things can possibly go, but it's still informative on what it feels like to be powerless about your own work.

Edit: LMAO @ Scott Daniel, who has the name of a hard cider or a professional gambler.


----------



## Scott Daniel (Feb 1, 2011)

@Hugh - Perhaps you've heard of my uncle Jack....


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> Yeah, it's a bummer. The Random House deal has been amazing, and as good as these things can possibly go, but it's still informative on what it feels like to be powerless about your own work.


FYI: Nobody in Ireland (pop: 5 million) can purchase Wool either (at least since you signed with Random House UK). Us Irish can't use the UK Kindle Store, and must use the US store. But because you (appear to have) sold UK and Irish rights to RH, we are prevented from purchasing Wool on Amazon US.

Just so you know...


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

dgaughran said:


> FYI: Nobody in Ireland (pop: 5 million) can purchase Wool either (at least since you signed with Random House UK). Us Irish can't use the UK Kindle Store, and must use the US store. But because you (appear to have) sold UK and Irish rights to RH, we are prevented from purchasing Wool on Amazon US.
> 
> Just so you know...


This is troubling. I sent your concerns to my editor at RH UK to see if there's something we can do. I suggested allowing me to offer the book to your market and paying them the royalties earned. It doesn't do anybody any good if no sale is being made!

Very frustrating.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Speaking of Howeymania, check out Amazon's beta most popular authors. Why, who's that at #17?


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Sara Fawkes is there in the top numbers too. Am I correct that I've seen her around kindle boards also?


----------



## Quinn Richardson (Apr 20, 2012)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Speaking of Howeymania, check out Amazon's beta most popular authors. Why, who's that at #17?


Stephen King looks annoyed to be stuck at #25. 

Congratulations, Hugh!


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I will never trust another list so long as I live.


----------



## Andykay (May 10, 2012)

Meanwhile you've got George R.R. Martin staring terrified over his shoulder. Just awesome Hugh.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Andykay said:


> Meanwhile you've got George R.R. Martin staring terrified over his shoulder. Just awesome Hugh.


Ha! George has absolutely no clue that I'm even there. We spoke a few times at WorldCon a few weeks ago, and he'd never heard of me. Not that I expected any differently, but it goes to show that big time authors don't obsess about Amazon rankings the way we do. At least, George doesn't.

Great guy, btw. He signed a book to me as: "To #6. Keep trying!"

He held the top 5 spots in SF at the time, and I was number 6.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> Great guy, btw. He signed a book to me as: "To #6. Keep trying!"


Man that is so awesome.

Would you sign my copy of Wool with something like, "Who the hell are you? Get out of my house!"


----------

